# How do you find a rental when you're relocating from overseas with no job set up yet?



## yh31

Hi all,

I'd like to know how to find an apartment rental when relocating? How did you go about it? I'm starting to feel some stress...

My husband and plan to relocate to Sydney region and we have a small dog who will get out of quarantine a month after we arrive so we will have a few weeks dog free. We have a budget of about $400pw, must be near a train station.

1. I read real estate agents legally cannot rent a unit without the person viewing it first. Is that true?

2. My husband and I will not yet have employment so no employer reference letters. How will this affect us?

3. We will only have our savings and our suitcases....and the dog!

How can one secure lodging prior to arriving? What are the chances of finding a place without yet having a job? How much do we need to show in our bank account?

Any suggested places I should reach out to where you have previously stayed?

Thanks!


----------



## NiPa

Hi

Its true, finding accommodation without a job is bit hard however its not completely impossible, I personally know a couple who managed to get accommodation with a job but with only a Student Visa.

To answer your questions, its true, you have to view the unit before applying for the accommodation.

Secondly you have to clearly specify in your application that you intend to have a dog. Not all accommodation allow pets.

If you show adequate Savings and are willing to pay 3-6 month on rent in advance then things can be in your favour, however it completely depends at the discretion of the agent/landlord.

In Australia rental accommodation is provided based on proving your identification which is based on point system. (Passport, drivers license, credit card, bank account, medicare card etc)

In the initial stage before you find a rental accommodation, you can stay in shared accommodation, they are easy to get.

As for getting something for $400 per week, there are lot of suburbs where you can find something for that price next to the station. (Northern suburbs - Marsfield, Epping, Eastwood, West Ryde, Chatswood; Western Suburbs - Auburn, Strathfield, Rhodes, Parramatta, Harris Park, Westmead, Seven Hills),

The best place to find rental property is www.domain.com.au and for shared rental is www.gumtree.com.au

Hope the above helps.


----------



## yh31

This would explain why agents have been ignoring my emails!

I will try reaching out to those offering shared accommodation. Is the process as formal as for renting a unit?


----------



## NiPa

Getting a shared accommodation is not at all a formal procedure. Most of the shared rental advertisements on gumtree etc will have a telephone contact number, just call them up and get the details etc.


----------



## Dexter

One of the solutions is to show the agent how much savings you have and sometimes pay him even for the whole duration of the lease (which initially is usually 6 months).


----------



## yh31

Thanks, I will definitely try finding shared accommodation, it's definitely less troublesome and a little cheaper too!


----------



## Jae

Maybe try looking on a site like Gumtree to see if anyone is looking for roommates or willing to rent their place out without using an agent?


----------



## yh31

Thanks Jae, unfortunately I have recently discovered that gumtree doesn't work for overseas people. I can't post anything, can't see the ad's contact number and my sent messages will never reach destination.... Sucks!

Craigslist is full of scammers so is that flatmate site. A lot of scammers out there! I think we will just find a more perm place only once we arrive and figure out a temp lodgement in a hostel maybe...no choice now.


----------



## Jae

What about something like Airbnb.com?


----------



## fady

I want to ask aproxmately how much money i will initially spend till i settle and find a job in australia?


----------

